# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  is buying steroids online safe???

## kruzty187

my doctor got me a bottle of test 10cc. i really wanted to get hgh ro winnstrol, i was wondering where is it safe to order from. i could buy it here in town, but the market is really high. so i have checked some websites, but it just seems like a set up......need some advice......thx

----------


## lovbyts

100% safe. I will give you my information and you have to option of sending me money either in a plain white envelope (Cash) or Western Union.

Hmmm maybe you should read the RULES when you signed up and you would know these types of questions are NOT allowed...

Before saying sorry go back and read the rest of the rules.

----------


## PistolPete33

I was wondering the exact same thing but I wanted to know what websites to order from that are safe.... LMAO... 

However, I've read the rules and I know these questions are NOT AT ALL ALLOWED. 

Seriously, it's a gamble when ordering online. There are a ton of rip off sites that when you read the fine print states you're sending a donation or other info. Be wary of ordering illegal substances online. Never send cash or pay thru Western Union because you have no recourse if you get ripped off.

Good luck.

----------


## rogue01

> I was wondering the exact same thing but I wanted to know what websites to order from that are safe.... LMAO... 
> 
> However, I've read the rules and I know these questions are NOT AT ALL ALLOWED. 
> 
> Seriously, it's a gamble when ordering online. There are a ton of rip off sites that when you read the fine print states you're sending a donation or other info. Be wary of ordering illegal substances online. Never send cash or pay thru Western Union because you have no recourse if you get ripped off.
> 
> Good luck.


Do you ever really have any recourse when dealing with an illegal obtained substance?

----------


## PistolPete33

> Do you ever really have any recourse when dealing with an illegal obtained substance?


Either way you're totally screwed... You could try doing a chargeback but I'm not sure how you would explain the product that you purchased. If they ask for the website you are screwed which they def. will.

Maybe Western Union is a bit smarter in some regard because there is no paper trail. I'm just so afraid of Western Union because of all the internet scams out there.

----------

